# Ogólne > Badania >  prosze o interpretacje wynikow badan

## asiula403

hemoglobina 10.90
MCV79
MCH25.10
MCHC 31.90
RDW CV 16.90
limfocyty 40.50
ob 20
reszta jest w normi

----------


## asiula403

dlaczego nikt nie odpowi

----------


## borek12

Moim zdaniem lekarz powinien takie wyniki zinterpretować, a jeszcze najlepiej ten który je zlecał. Czy to były rutynowe badania, czy pod kątem jakiejś choroby, wszystko jest ważne. Tak jak ja robiłam kompleksowy przegląd stanu zdrowia w Medicover w Warszawie, screening tak zwany, to wszystko wiedziałam co jak z wynikami. Nawet taki raport na wiele stron otrzymałam.

----------

